# Gentoo on a Compaq Proliant DL380 (with SmartArray 5300)

## AggieEmpeg

After digging through this kernel docs, the web, and this forum, and about three days worth of work, I finally managed to install Gentoo on a Proliant DL380.  Let me tell you, while installing Linux on complicated hardware like this can be a real pain, once it is up and running, the pain all goes away as you bask in the glory of a superior operating system screaming away.

My installation fiasco involved having to install Gentoo twice.  The first time, I hacked away trying to get it to work and rendered my system unusable.  The second time, using what I learned from the first attempt, went pretty well.

Anyway, the point of this post is to share my trials and errors with my fellow Gentoo fanatics.  So lets begin...

Pre Installation Step

        You will have to use Compaq's Smart Start software to setup the array to your liking.  Since I already had my array the way that I wanted it, I skipped this step.

Installation Steps

1)      Pop in the Gentoo install CD and boot away.  Run through the login, probe your PCI bus, install your NIC module and any other modules you need (cciss - see next step).  I was booting off the array so I only needed the array module and no other SCSI modules.

2)     Because the SmartArray is a hardware based controller, the array(s) will be recognized as a physical hard drive(s) and therefore you will not have to mess with any software RAID settings at all.  You will, however, need to load the correct drive module to gain access to the array.  For a Compaq SmartArray 5300, this module is cciss.  So you will need to load this module: modprobe cciss.

3)      Right here is where I started having problems.  All documentation on the SA 5300 mentions the /dev tree entries as /dev/cciss/cXdXpX, where the X's stand for controller number, logical disk number, and partition number in that order.  The problem is, when I loaded the cciss module, this structure was a bit different.  I found the following:

  /dev/cciss/disc0/    with sub directories listed below:

  disc     - Entire disc

This doesn't cause any major problems yet.  So run fdisk to create your partitions, keeping in mind that you must reference the above disk:  fdisk /dev/cciss/disc0/disc.

4)      After you create your partitions, your /dev/cciss/ should look something like this:

    /dev/cciss/disc0/    with sub directories listed below:

         disc     - Entire disc

         part1   - My boot partition

         part2   - My swap

         part3   - My root partition

During the first installation attempt, the /dev/cciss tree actually did not update after I wrote changes and exited fdisk.  I couldn't figure out why so I just rebooted.  Everything was fine after that. 

5)      Once your partitions are created, make your folders and mount your volumes just like the Gentoo Install Doc says with one important addition:  You MUST make the /dev tree available to your chrooted Gentoo environment otherwise Grub will not recognize any drives on the system (unless of course you have other IDE or SCSI drives).  There seems to be more than one way to do this.  The way I found to be the easiest was to bind the /dev tree using mount:

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

Before I did this, I was pulling my hair out trying to get Grub to find my drive.  I was editing my grub.conf, sifting through Grub docs, and trying Grub commands.  After all that, I then discovered that I couldn't access /dev/cciss/ because it just wasn't there.

6)      After chrooting and modifying any make files, install Gentoo just like normal.  When compiling the kernel don't forget to add in support for the array (Block Devices, Compaq 5xxx Array Support) and any file systems you are using.

7)      The next trouble point, as I mentioned in step 5 was Grub.  But, if you bound /dev to /mnt/gentoo/dev, half of the problems go away.  Grub actually recognizes a drive installed on the system.  So I ran:

grub> root (hd0,0)    -  Worked like a champ.

grub> setup (hd0)     -  Crapped out on me

Grub told me that it was able to find stage1, stage1_5, and stage2.  It was also able to embed stage1.  When it tried to install the rest, it errorred with something like:

....install /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst

Failed!

Error 22 : No such partition.  

This one took some time to get around as well.  I almost opted to install Lilo but decided against it since I have begun to like Grub more.  The way I got around this problem was to actually manually run the steps that Grub's setup command runs, with one addition:

embed /boot/grub/efs2_stage1_5 (hd0)    -  success!

install --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst  -  success!

For whatever reason (I still haven't quite figured it out) you have to add the stage2 option.  After this worked, I exited.  I was time to reboot my server and cross my fingers for a login prompt.

 :Cool:      Kernel Panic!!   DAMMIT.  I forgot about an initial ram disk image for my critical modules.  Since Gentoo does not yet have mkinitrd in the portage tree, I  decided to build in my array and filesystem support instead of  modularizing them and manually installing mkinitrd.  I recompiled the kernel with my changes, copied bzImage to my /boot and rebooted.

9)    Kernel Panic!  DAMMIT! DAMMIT!  My above changes, while needed, had not made a difference in my desired outcome.  This one took some time as well.  Finally, after carefully reading the kernel panic message, I discovered that it was having some sort of problem accessing my root which I had set to /dev/cciss/disc0/part3 in my Grub menu.lst file. I dug through kernel docs to find a cciss.txt file that talks about adding the appropriate nodes under /dev.  There is even a script located in the Documentation/ sub folder of the kernel source tree: mkdev.cciss.  I made this baby executeable (chmod 744 mkdev.cciss) and ran it.  After checking to see what it created, I noticed that the node structure now matched what I had seen mentioned before: /dev/cciss/cXdXpX.  I  went back to my menu.lst file and updated the root= parameter according to the new /dev structure and my partition setup:

root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3.  

Rebooted.

10)     Hell yea.  What I saw before me was a login prompt.

So that is about it.  I then went abou emerging any other packages that  I wanted.  

Yes it was a long post, but if just one person benefits, my job here is done.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## masseya

Wow..    :Shocked: 

This should probably go in the "Documentation" section.  It's certainly written in that sort of form.  Very good read though..   :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

Found while searching for something and agreed with Tristam29 on the location.

----------

## dontremember

I had a similar experience installing Linux on a DL380 - looks like AggieEmpeg did pretty much everything I did.  

There's one thing I would add, though - I was starting with a completely empty DL380, no OS, no floppies, no CDs, no docs.  I found a pile of useful downloads on the Compaq website.  Start at http://www.compaq.com/support/files and pick your server from the menus.  They have everything from BIOS updates, diag diskettes, to RPM's for the system management stuff.  Yep, that's right, Linux RPMs, not just DOS/Win9x stuff.

I'm not sure how well the RPMs would work with Gentoo, but the hardware monitoring would be worth the effort, I think.  I've got RedHat on my DL380, but only because I hadn't discovered Gentoo, and now it's becoming mission critical, darn it!, so I can't easily switch...

----------

## mhaworth

thanks for the info..

got me 90% of the way.

boots ok with the root=/dev/cciss/c1d0p1 reference in menu.lst

but complains when mounting with fstab.

modprobe cant load module /dev/cciss/c1d0p1

modprobe cant load module /dev/cciss/c1d0p2

modprobe cant load module /dev/cciss/c1d0p3

/ gets mounted as read only and df results in:

cannot read table of mounted file systems.

it seems at boot the structure is named c1d0p?

but after its booted up its all named /dev/cciss/disk0/part?

i know this coz because I can do:

mount /dev/cciss/disk0/part1 /boot

changing the entries in fstab to /dev/cciss/disk0/part?

doesnt fix the problem.

is there a parameter I can pass to the kernel to turn of devfs?

would this fix things?

thanks in advance!

M

----------

## mhaworth

just tried turning off devfs by passing devfs=nomount to kernel.

It didnt fix the problem.

----------

## dontremember

I just got through installing Gentoo on a Compaq Proliant 1850R and had the same problem.  The way it seems to work for me is to simply ignore the /dev/cciss/c1d0p1format and use /dev/cciss/disk0/part1 format all the way.

In other words, in /etc/fstab:

    /dev/cciss/disc0/part4   /         ext3   noatime  1 0

    /dev/cciss/disc0/part1   /boot  ext3   noatime  1 0

    /dev/cciss/disc0/part2   none   swap  sw         1 0

and in /boot/grub/grub/conf:

title  linux-smp-2.4.21

root   (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-smp-2.4.21 root=/dev/cciss/disc0/part4

I actually have a Smart array, which shows up as /dev/ida, but I don't see why the above wouldn't work for /dev/cciss as well.  Oh, btw, I compiled cpqarray into the kernel to avoid having to mess with loading modules.  You should probably do the same for cciss.

----------

## mhaworth

my /boot/grub/grub.conf looks like this:

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/cciss/c1d0p3

Changing 'root=...' to root=/dev/cciss/disk0/part3

results in a kernel panic because at boot time the structure is in the 

c?d?p? format. 

However, it makes no difference whether fstab contains the 'disk0/part?' format 'c?d?p?' it still mounts / as readonly and df results in a 'cannot read table table of mounted filesystems' Grrr!

And /dev/cciss/disk0/part1 will happily mount to /boot.

Why does root not mount properly from fstab, you'd think it'd mount ok as /dev/cciss/disk0/part3.

any other ideas?

afterthought:

How come, when booting off cd the c1d?p? exist in /mnt/gentoo/dev/cciss but they don't when booting off disk? 

disk: ls /dev/cciss/ = disk0

cd: ls /mnt/gentoo/dev/cciss = c?d?p?...

----------

## root66

I wanted to say a big THANK YOU to AggieEmpeg!

You saved me a lot of time and coffee...

I experienced EXACTLY the same problems and now i have a wonderfully running  :Wink:  penguin on my smart array 5300  :Cool: 

Again, thanx!

-----------

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Why does root not mount properly from fstab, you'd think it'd mount ok as /dev/cciss/disk0/part3.
> 
> 

 

Why not post your fstab?

I used the /dev/cciss/cxdxpx scheme in my fstab, which looks like this:

```

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1       /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/cciss/c0d0p5       /               reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/cciss/c0d0p6       /home           reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3       none            swap            sw                      0 0

```

[/i]

----------

## rumba

Hi,

I'm also using a Compaq DL 380 with a Compaq 431 Smart Array. I'm always using /dev/discs/...

Since the devfs introduction that's my preferred way to access my discs. No matter if it's IDE, SCSI, or some of the more exotic block devices like the mention RAID controllers, they just appear in /dev/discs/...

Just my 2 cents

----------

## sc0000b

has anyone here installed gentoo with the 1.4 install-cd on a compaq dl360 (first generation) with lilo as bootloader?

afaik it needs the module 'cpqarray' instead of 'cciss'.

the gentoo-disk recognises the array-controller at boottime and sees the logical drive at /dev/ida/disc0/disc resp. the partitions as /dev/ida/disc0/part*

then everything works well until i get to configure lilo. as soon as i type /sbin/lilo /dev/ida/disc0/* stops to exist.  'ls /dev/ida/' gives me lots of  devices named 'c0d*'. /sbin/lilo doesn't accept /dev/ida/disc0/* as input in lilo.conf and i've to change it to /dev/ida/c0d* so that /sbin/lilo works.

i reboot the machine, lilo shows up, i choose the kernel to boot, it boots until a certain point where it says that i should enter a correct "root=" entry.

any idea?

cheers

javier

----------

## bmedwar

I'm installing 1.4-Release on Compaq Proliant 800 with SMART-2/DH RAID controller.  I saw the problem where prior to chroot you have /dev/ida/disc0/ and after 

chroot you have /dev/ida/c0d0.  I tried to remedy this with the following command 

prior to chroot-ing (from chapter 28 in the install guide)...

    mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

This succeeds in making the disk appear as /dev/ida/disc0/ after the chroot.  I 

ran genkernal again and noticed this...  

    cdimage / # cat /var/log/genkernel.log 

     * Creating initrd...

    Warning: sd_mod.o not found; skipping...

    Warning: sg.o not found; skipping...

    Warning: sr_mod.o not found; skipping...

    Warning: ide-cs.o not found; skipping...

I also did the stage2 thing in grub config.

    grub> setup --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 (hd0)

I have /boot/grub/grub.conf setup to provide me two boot options, (1) with 

root=/dev/ida/disc0/part4 and (2) with root=/dev/ida/c0d0p4.  Both of these 

produce errors on boot:

    (1)

    VFS: Cannot open root device "ida/disc0/part4" or 00:00

    Please append the correct "root=" boot option

    Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 00:00

    (2)

    VFS: Cannot open root device "ida/c0d0p4" or 48:04

    Please append the correct "root=" boot option

    Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 48:04

Here is some other info (after chroot)...

cdimage / # dmesg | grep -E "(ida)|(cpqarray)|(scsi)|(SCSI)"

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

cpqarray: Device 0xae10 has been found at bus 2 dev 0 func 0

cpqarray: Finding drives on ida0 (SMART-2/P)

cpqarray ida/c0d0: blksz=512 nr_blks=16768800

 ida/c0d0: p1 p2 p3 p4

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ida0(72,1), internal journal

cdimage / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF 

loop                    8728   0  (autoclean)

tlan                   24088   1 

cpqarray               19332   3 

floppy                 47004   0  (autoclean)

serial                 48932   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp                28100   0  (autoclean) [serial]

cloop                   5520   1 

usb-storage            59372   0  (unused)

hid                    12564   0  (unused)

usbcore                55712   1  [usb-storage hid]

the following is prior to chroot...

cdimage root # cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.12 2003/03/11 02:50:53 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/ida/disc0/part1            /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/ida/disc0/part4            /               reiserfs                noatime                 0 0

/dev/ida/disc0/part2            none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

cdimage root #

----------

## bmedwar

I'm installing 1.4-Release on Compaq Proliant 800 with SMART-2/DH RAID controller.  I saw the problem where prior to chroot you have /dev/ida/disc0/ and after 

chroot you have /dev/ida/c0d0.  I tried to remedy this with the following command 

prior to chroot-ing (from chapter 28 in the install guide)...

    mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

This succeeds in making the disk appear as /dev/ida/disc0/ after the chroot.  I 

ran genkernal again and noticed this...  

    cdimage / # cat /var/log/genkernel.log 

     * Creating initrd...

    Warning: sd_mod.o not found; skipping...

    Warning: sg.o not found; skipping...

    Warning: sr_mod.o not found; skipping...

    Warning: ide-cs.o not found; skipping...

I also did the stage2 thing in grub config.

    grub> setup --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 (hd0)

I have /boot/grub/grub.conf setup to provide me two boot options, (1) with 

root=/dev/ida/disc0/part4 and (2) with root=/dev/ida/c0d0p4.  Both of these 

produce errors on boot:

    (1)

    VFS: Cannot open root device "ida/disc0/part4" or 00:00

    Please append the correct "root=" boot option

    Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 00:00

    (2)

    VFS: Cannot open root device "ida/c0d0p4" or 48:04

    Please append the correct "root=" boot option

    Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 48:04

Here is some other info (after chroot)...

cdimage / # dmesg | grep -E "(ida)|(cpqarray)|(scsi)|(SCSI)"

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

cpqarray: Device 0xae10 has been found at bus 2 dev 0 func 0

cpqarray: Finding drives on ida0 (SMART-2/P)

cpqarray ida/c0d0: blksz=512 nr_blks=16768800

 ida/c0d0: p1 p2 p3 p4

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ida0(72,1), internal journal

cdimage / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF 

loop                    8728   0  (autoclean)

tlan                   24088   1 

cpqarray               19332   3 

floppy                 47004   0  (autoclean)

serial                 48932   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp                28100   0  (autoclean) [serial]

cloop                   5520   1 

usb-storage            59372   0  (unused)

hid                    12564   0  (unused)

usbcore                55712   1  [usb-storage hid]

the following is prior to chroot...

cdimage root # cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.12 2003/03/11 02:50:53 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/ida/disc0/part1            /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/ida/disc0/part4            /               reiserfs                noatime                 0 0

/dev/ida/disc0/part2            none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

cdimage root #

----------

## knoxville

ok i did everything you guys said, nothing seems to help.

it always hangs when it wants to check the partition cciss/c0d0

please help

----------

## Daemonfly

For my 1st gen ML350 with Smart Array 221, I have everything in a JBOD config.  Drives/partitions are under /dev/ida/disc0/partxx

had to do:

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev" (outside the chroot.)

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 (hd0) 

For the grub.conf:

root=/dev/ida/disc0/part6

----------

## knoxville

the thing is grub works, but during boot the kernel hangs when it wants to do the partition check, i dont know what it could be

----------

## toskala

i got my proliant ml350 working the only thing i miss are the hardware monitor stuff at all.

anyone who has a hint for me how to install that stuff, maybe the suse enterprise server rpms work?

http://h18023.www1.hp.com/support/files/server/us/locate/72_4678.html

this link shows up the software *puzzled*  :Shocked: 

----------

## volumen1

This reply doesn't address toskala's question (sorry about that).

I just wanted to thank AggieEmpeg for this post.  With it, I was able to get Gento rocking on my HP DL360.

I was also able to follow the general idea of the post to install Gentoo on a Compaq Proliant 3000.  The 3000 actually uses the cqparray module (and the logical drives show up as /dev/ida/disc#/), but otherwise it was still helpfull.  The only thing I didn't have to do with the 3000 was run the makedev script for cqparray (I'm not even sure if there is one).

Anyway, I just wanted to post this info in case anyone else is trying to get Gentoo running on either of these machines.

----------

## Black

 *bmedwar wrote:*   

> I'm installing 1.4-Release on Compaq Proliant 800 with SMART-2/DH RAID controller.  I saw the problem where prior to chroot you have /dev/ida/disc0/
> 
> ```
>     VFS: Cannot open root device "ida/disc0/part4" or 00:00
> 
> ...

 

I had the same exact problem this week. It turns out that the Compaq Array driver was built as a module by the genkernel tool. So I used the config genkernel created, but I changed from module to built-in, and that did the trick.

If you're looking for that option in make menuconfig, it's under Block Devices, Compaq Smart Array 5xxx Support.

----------

## cshields

If you are having problems trying this on a next-generation proliant (ala DL380 G3) this might help.  I was having a kernel panic problem similar to below:

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem).

VFS: Cannot open root device "cciss/c0d0p3" or 68:03

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on 68:03 

Well, with the newest generation of Proliant servers, there are 3 PCI slots, with the first 2 slots being hotplug PCI. In most cases, HP ships the proliants with the raid controller in PCI slot 1. In your kernel, you need to have Hotplug PCI support turned on with the Compaq Hotplug PCI driver compiled in (not as a module, same story with your cciss raid driver) 

Hope this helps someone.

Cheers!

----------

## ahoogerhuis

I've jsut worked through installing a handfull of DL360G3's at a customer site and decided to go down the bold and marvelous route of the 2.6 kernel and udev, with no devfs and here are my notes on it:

* The DL360G3 uses the cciss-driver

* In plain 2.4 kernels the devices (with devfs) will appear as /dev/cciss/discX/partX

* In plain 2.6 kernels the devices (with devfs) will appear as  /dev/cciss/hostX/discX/partX

* In plain 2.6 kernels the devices (with udev) will appear as /dev/cciss/cXdXpX

Between the Gentoo 1.4 and LiveCD 2004.0 CDs there are some subtle differences, as one will end up with the /dev/cciss/host-scheme and the other skips the "host" directory denoting the controller number.

I have not yet found a way to get grub to play on 2.6 kernels, but I've successfully used the chroot environment of the 2004.0 LiveCD to install grub, and it does so without a hitch, no extra options (except one of the machines I bunged it and now it won't use the stage2-bit, and i get dropped into the grub-prompt on boot, reinstalling with the --stage2-option tomorrow will likely flush this problem).

Apart from that, the Gentoo 1.4 stage1 CDs cannot successfully be used to install these machines in my experience, as I get random machine hangs during load, but the 2004.0 LiveCD does it beautifully.

Apart from that, I'm not sure the disks are hotpluggable on the machine, or if it is Linux not liking it; I tried pulling a disk (mirrored disks) and it froze the OS, identical on 2.4 and 2.6.

A last thing, when using the 2004.0 LiveCD, boot it with this command line: "gentoo-nofb pci=noacpi", as the ACPI tables are not 100% according to neither 2.4 and 2.6.

Currently the machines are running 2.6.3-mm3 with a few small patches (one about sync hanging the machine) and has been running "emerge -e world" for a few days and they are behaving nicely so far.

Over the weekend I'm going to investigate the rpm's available at hp.com to see what fun bits might be gotten from these. Especially if turns up something to get environmental events form the boxes  :Smile: 

Two more bits:

* When building from stage1, I've had problems with using "perl" in my USE-settings, so I added that after it came up and did an emerge -e world.

* As long as you're using the ~x86 keyword and /usr/src/linux points into a 2.6 kernel and you're running on 2.6, then doing a "emerge glibc" will nicely rebuild it and make it use NPTL, but with 2.4 kernel-headers, and all is well.

----------

## powergen

 *AggieEmpeg wrote:*   

> 
> 
>      Kernel Panic!!   DAMMIT.  I forgot about an initial ram disk image for my critical modules.  Since Gentoo does not yet have mkinitrd in the portage tree, I  decided to build in my array and filesystem support instead of  modularizing them and manually installing mkinitrd.  I recompiled the kernel with my changes, copied bzImage to my /boot and rebooted.

 

AggieEmpeg, you say you had built in array and filesystem support, you mean you had a monolithic kernel?

And which changes you made in order to get init in place?

I'm in the very same situation and I'm just stuck ... monolithic kernel too .. should I switch to modules-based?

Thanks, powergen

----------

## sancho5

 *Quote:*   

> I have /boot/grub/grub.conf setup to provide me two boot options, (1) with 
> 
> root=/dev/ida/disc0/part4 and (2) with root=/dev/ida/c0d0p4.  Both of these 
> 
> produce errors on boot:
> ...

 

Try making sure that you have SMART2 support enabled in your kernel (non-modular) and not just the Compaq Smart Array (cpqarray). We were able to get a DL360/G1 booting by enabling that option and specifying the root device as /dev/ida/disc0/part3 in the grub.conf and /etc/fstab. 

HTH

DS

----------

## utabintarbo

 *sancho5 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I have /boot/grub/grub.conf setup to provide me two boot options, (1) with 
> 
> root=/dev/ida/disc0/part4 and (2) with root=/dev/ida/c0d0p4.  Both of these 
> 
> produce errors on boot:
> ...

 

Ditto for PL1600 & 3000 with Smart2* controllers.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RoadRunn

To add my 2 cents.

Proliant 6500 with Smart-2/P.

Using cpqarray and mapping as:

/dev/ida/c0d0/disc

/dev/ida/c0d0/partX

I don't have a /dev/ida/discX

Also had to use the "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev" to get grub to install from Universal LiveCD 2004.1.

My grub.conf (from using genkernel):

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.5-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/ida/c0d0/part3 doscsi

initrd /initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

```

----------

## Boston_Mike

I just did a stage 1 install from a 2004.1 Universal Live CD on a HP Proliant DL360 and I want to add a couple notes.

```
My hardware specs:

2 x 2.4GHz Intel Xeon with HT enabled

1024MB RAM

HP Smart Array 5i RAID controller

```

I booted from the livecd but was unable to use the smp kernel, it would just hang. So I used the gentoo kernel and passed the doscsi option. The livecd did not detect the RAID controller so I entered the command:

```
modprobe cciss
```

I could then access the hard disk from: /dev/cciss/disk0/disk

The livecd also did not recognize the network interface which is a dual Broadcom Tigon 3 Gigabit ethernet onboaord controller. To get that working I entered:

```
modprobe tg3
```

I setup the network connection as usual after that. I also setup the disk partitions to my liking.

Before entering the chroot, I followed AggieEmpeg's advice and bound the dev tree to the chroot by entering:

```
mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 
```

Installation went as normal after this. I did a manual setup of the brank new 2.6.7 kernel. I compiled these hardware specific drivers monolithicly:

```

Processor Type:

 - Xeon

 - SMP enabled

 - Hyperthreading enabled

Device Drivers:

     Block Devices

       - Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support

     Networking Support; Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

       - Broadcom Tigon 3 support

Bus Options:

     PCI Hotplug Support

       - Support for PCI Hotplug

```

I also compiled support for the filesystems I selected and compiled support for all the neccessary functions required for Gentoo to work correctly. After finishing the instillations I rebooted.

Note:

Grub and the Linux kernel access the hard disk differently.

In grub.conf I access the partitions like this:

```
/dev/cciss/c0d0p*
```

However, in fstab or while in Linux the partitions are accessed like this:

```
/dev/cciss/host0/target0/part*
```

If I didn't follow that naming scheme, I expereinced many errors.

----------

## s970501

I used 2004.2 livecd.

bind /dev and enjoy gentoo on it  :Wink: 

----------

## whschwartz

I've booted off the universal live CD and when I try to modprobe cciss I get a "Can't locate module cciss".

How do I get around this on a read only file system? so I can see my array?

----------

## whschwartz

figured it out, just had to boot with the smp option.

----------

## Wyckliff

Thanks for the posts, I'm installing on a ProLiant DL360 and was scratching my head when it couldn't find the root partition.  I knew I had Smart Array 5xxx support compiled in, and grub didn't give me any grief when I was setting it up so I was scratching my head until I read about needing to create the /dev entries as cxdxpx.  

I rebooted the LiveCD and found these were already created so I just updated grub.conf to use them.  I rebooted and this time grub was able to boot my system, but I had another problem:  it couldn't remount the root partition rw and move on because now the disk partitions were being named /dev/cciss/host0/target0/part*.  So I updated fstab with this info and then I was in business.

----------

## nam

Just get an evaluation unit, loaded with RH AS3 already.

Reformat it with Gentoo 2004.2 AMD64 Universal CD.

```

Hardware : Proliant DL585_04 

2 x 2.2 Ghz AMD Opteron model 848

2 GB RAM

36 GB SCSI

Smart Array 5i Plus controller

```

Booted from livecd, choose emachine, since only it has cciss module. But don't use doscsi option, since it will be difficult to modprobe tg3.

```

modprobe cciss

modprobe tg3

```

Follow the installation guide, provided handbook for AMD64 and tip from this beginning of thread. To set partition, use :

```

/dev/cciss/host0/target0/disc

```

Don't forget :

```

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

My /etc/fstab :

```

/dev/cciss/host0/target0/part1          /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/cciss/host0/target0/part2          /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/cciss/host0/target0/part3          none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none                    /sys            sysfs           defaults                0 0

```

And use grub-static (follow handbook), grub.conf :

```

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title = Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/cciss/host0/target0/part2

```

Run grub.

```

grub>root (hd0,0) --> ok

grub>setup (hd0) -->error

grub>quit

```

It said /boot/stage1 is not found and so on. error 15

I tried reboot and grub is working properly, no need to setup.

I don't know why, but now it work very well, any suggestion ?

```

dl585 root # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 5

model name      : AMD Opteron (tm) Processor 848

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 2197.174

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4308.99

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 5

model name      : AMD Opteron (tm) Processor 848

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 2197.174

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4390.91

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp

dl585 root # uname -a

Linux dl585 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Wed Oct 13 15:58:32 WIT 2004 x86_64 5  GNU/Linux

```

Thank you to everybody.

----------

## astaines

Problem :- Grub crashes out at 

```

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is extfs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: File not found 

```

      while trying to install GENTOO on a Compaq DL380.

Solution

```

1) CFLAGS="" emerge grub

2) grub-install hd0

3) grub

   grub> root (hd0,0)

   grub> setup (hd0)

```

Seems to work fine.

----------

## killercow

The only way i managed to install a working bootloader on my dl360 G1 using the onboard scsi hardware was the following.

If i try to install the lilo config while im runnig the kernel from the hdd, it borks because the lilo program can't find the right partitions,

If u change the partiotions, then lilo and the kernel won't be able to find them at boot time, hanging the kernel because it can't find the boot and root partitions.

When the system is booted the partitions are mapped like this:

```

/dev/ida/disc0/disc

/dev/ida/disc0/part1

/dev/ida/disc0/part2

/dev/ida/disc0/part3

```

lilo.conf:

```

boot = /dev/ida/c0d0p1

map = /boot/.map

map = /boot/.map

image = /boot/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo-r2

        root = /dev/ida/c0d0p3

        label = Gentoo

        alias = linux

        read-only # read-only for checking

        append ="pci=noacpi" 

# the mobo of this dl360 does tha acpi thing all wrong, kernel hangs

```

fstab:

```

/dev/ida/disc0/part1            /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/ida/disc0/part3            /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/ida/disc0/part2            none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                   /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Last edited by killercow on Wed Dec 15, 2004 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaines

I'm installing from the 2004.0 live CD on a Compaq DL380. All goes swimmingly until the chroot phase. The problem is best illustrated as follows :-

```

livecd root # mount

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/ida/disc0/part3 on /mnt/gentoo type ext3 (rw)

/dev/ida/disc0/part1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot type ext2 (rw)

/dev on /mnt/gentoo/dev type none (rw,bind)

/proc on /mnt/gentoo/proc type none (rw,bind)

livecd root # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # mount

/dev/ida/c0d0p3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

```

The /dev/ida/disc0/ devices have both disappeared, according to mount, although I can see the / and /boot directories easily with ls and other bash tools. Indeed according to /dev in the chrooted environment /dev/ida/c0d0p3 doen't exist, and nor does /dev/ida/c0d0p1. 

I can't mount my boot drive (/dev/ida/disk0/part1) 

```

livecd / # mount /dev/ida/disc0/

disc   part1  part2  part3                           <-- the devices are in /dev/ida

livecd / # mount /dev/ida/disc0/part1 /boot

mount: /dev/ida/disc0/part1 already mounted or /boot busy

livecd / #

```

and I can't emerge grub. cos it can't write to the boot disk!

Help!

Anthony Staines

----------

## preacher

I was unable to get grub working on a DL360 system, even when following the instructions outlined in this thread, and had to settle for lilo.

I'm using kernel 2.6 and nptl, if that has anything to do with it.

However, on a bit of a sidetrack... Has anyone been able to flash the bios of the DL360 using the Online Rom Flash from HP, available here?

After I updated the syntax for tail in the file using sed, I could execute the file, but it segfaults after answering "y" to if I want to update. For me, the ROM-image thankfully was not damaged, but not updated either. What gives?

(To change syntax of tail used in the update-file use the following command: )

```
cat CP005083.scexe | sed s/"tail +$_SKIP"/"tail -n +$_SKIP"/ > CP005083.scexe2
```

----------

## killercow

Preacher, could you give us some more info on how you did this?

I didn't document the install process of my dl360 G1 with 2.4 kernel and lilo all that well, and i would love to update the kernel to a 2.6 version.

I would like to see which version of the live-cd you used, what your lilo.conf looked like, and what your fstab looks like.

(im a bit scared my system might crash one day and since its a prduction machine i can't take a couple of hours to figure out how on earth i got the damn thing to boot in the first place., i have the normal backup etc, but *what if*)

I would also like to know if i can savely update lilo to a newer version whitout updating the master boot record (since i can only do that from the live-cd, as the kernel i currently run has a different mapping of the disks as lilo has during boot time and thus i can't get the lilo.conf correct.)

I noticed updating the kernel also needs some tinkering in the MB, and i can only do so with the live-cd because of the same problem, or is there a way or replacing the kernel without using lilo.

----------

## preacher

I booted with full Live-CD 2004.2.

I bootstrapped using first "emerge --nodeps --oneshot linux26-headers", then scripts/bootstrap.sh, all this with nptl and nptlonly in my USE-flags.

You have to boot the 2004.2 live-cd with smp in order to get a 2.6-kernel I think, which is needed for nptl installation (I think).

I also unmerged devfs in favor of udev.

Then emerged system as normal, and emerged lilo.

My fstab:

```

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1       /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3       /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2       none            swap            sw                      0 0

```

My lilo.conf

```

boot=/dev/cciss/c0d0

prompt

timeout=2

default=Hardened

image=/boot/hardened-2.6.7-r16

label=Hardened

read-only

root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3

image=/boot/hardened-2.6.7-r16.old

label=Hardened.old

read-only

root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3

```

When booting with the livecd the array will not be mapped to /dev/cciss/c0d0, but rather to /dev/cciss/disc or something like that, but the above configurations should work anyway on your first reboot.

Good luck!

----------

## killercow

Preacher,

how did you get lilo to actually load the config file into the MB while the contents of the conf doesn't compare to the setup it finds in /dev ?

If i try to update the config with a config file not resembling the dev dir tree it just borks.

(maybe udev makes a difference, or maybe the driver for this chipset in the 2.6 kernel is different and provides the given dev dirs on both the live-cd and in the normal kernel.

Il do some more recon before i try anything for real.

----------

## preacher

Hmm...

I think that the first time I rebooted after installation, I had the used the /dev/cciss/disc-whatever path that was correct at the time, in both my fstab and lilo.conf.

Lilo swallowed that, but gave some kind of warning. 

When I rebooted it couldn't find the root-file system cause my fstab was all wrong, so back with the live-cd and change the fstab.

So this short answer should work: Use the /dev-path for lilo.conf that is correct when booting with the live-cd, and change it after your system is up for coming kernel updates.

----------

## tbart

Hello!

After fiddling around for quite a while (and with the great support of this thread - thanks! ) a managed to get my compaq working.

Configuration:

```

Compaq ProLiant ML350 G2

RAID LC2 Controller

for grub use /dev/ida/cxdxpx (where x is your values)

for /etc/fstab use /dev/ida/cxdx/partx

```

hope that helps!

greetings,

tbart

----------

## rojaro

Could not get Grub to work on a DL380 while installing from 2.4.27 Kernel ... always said that it could not find hd0 when executing "root (hd0,0)" from shell. Everything was mounted properly (including bound /dev to /mnt/gentoo/dev and proc), but it just would not find the drive. So i used lilo instead which worked perfectly.

```
noisemaker portage # cat /etc/lilo.conf

menu-title = "noisemaker"

boot = /dev/ida/c0d0p1

map = /boot/.map

timeout = 30

delay = 50

prompt

image = /boot/current-kernel

  root = /dev/ida/c0d0p4

  label = Gentoo

  alias = linux

  read-only

  append = "pci=noacpi"

image = /boot/fallback-kernel

  root = /dev/ida/c0d0p4

  label = Gentoo

  alias = linux

  read-only

  append = "pci=noacpi"

noisemaker portage #
```

(/boot/current-kernel and /boot/fallback-kernel are just symlinks to the real kernel images ... this way i dont have to modify lilo.conf when i build a new kernel. i just store the kernel with a descriptive name under /boot and update the current-kernel symlink to point to the new kernel)

----------

## volumen1

I just recently installed Gentoo on an HPDL360 G3.  I have done several installs on DL320s and other random HP and Compaq servers (all of which have some form of the Smart Array) in the past without problem.

However, this one was a real pain.

The main problem that I seemed to be having (and it sounds like others here are having) is that grub didn't recognize the Smart Array's logical drives.  That is to say, /boot/grub/device.map only had entries for (fd0).  It sounds like many others are using Lilo, but that didn't work for me.

Here is how I got it rolling with grub.

Failed Attempt 1) At first, I just edited the device.map file and added the following entry 

```
(hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0
```

Then I ran 

```
grub --device-map /boot/grub/device.map
```

 and grub was able to see my hd0,* partitions.  However, when I ran 

```
setup (hd0)
```

 it complained about the stage2.  So, I followed the instructions of the author of this thread and manually installed those pieces.  That seemed to work fine.  However, when I rebooted, the machine got to the point where it would have normally read the boot sector and started grub and instead it just rebooted again.  So... I was hosed.

Solution) So, instead I installed grub to a floppy.  Then after booting the system from this same floppy, I was able to run grub again and it saw my drives and installed without any tweaking.  Then it was just a matter of getting my /etc/fstab right because it seems like the device names for the smart array change depending on which kernel you are using.  That is... sometimes it's /dev/cciss/host0/target0/part1 and sometimes it's /dev/cciss/c0d0p1.  I ran the makenode script that the author mentioned also, and that seemed to take care of that problem.

----------

## cazort

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!  I had this exact same problem.  Your solution fixed it and although I did still have some pain, and some different things, your grub commands worked like a charm.  I would not have figured this out on my own!

 :Smile: 

----------

## volumen1

I'm glad to be able to help.  I just about pulled my hair out on this one, so if I can help someone else avoid even a fraction of that hair-pulling time, then it's all worthwhile.  The Gentoo user community is the best!

----------

## F.Ultra

I have put up an ebuild for the HP Raid management utility for console, it works fine with my HP/Compaq machines and perhaps you might find it useful aswell?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77497

----------

## thegerb

I'm just about to start installing on a DL360G1 for the third time and I'm SO happy I found this thread.

One thing I can't get my head around is that you mention the drives being defined as /dev/cciss/c0d0px

On my previous attempts I found them as /dev/ida/c0d0px

What is the difference and do I really need cciss

thx

Kev

----------

## volumen1

Sounds like maybe you are using the cpqarray module?  Different Smart Array controllers take different drives.  So, cpqarray creates drives in /dev/ida/* and cciss creates them in /dev/cciss/*.  Also, it seems like different version of each of these modules create the the * part differently.  Sometimes it's like host0/target0/disk or part1.  Sometimes it's c0d0p0.

----------

## F.Ultra

On a DL360G1 the integrated smart array is an CPQARRAY which have /dev/ida/c0d0px. The CCISS modules are for the external arrays (such as the 5300 range) or for the integrated smart arrays in the new servers such as DL360G4.

----------

## thegerb

I'd agree that for the DL360G1 it is the CPQARRAY - 'cos it finds the drives  :Smile: 

I'm at the chroot stage and my problem now is that even though i used "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev"

"mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc"

"chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash"

"env-update"

 * Caching service dependencies...

"source /etc/profile"

if i now try ping www.xxx it can't find the command

in fact it can't find most commands

Have I missed something?

Or can I proceed?

----------

## volumen1

It sounds like you didn't unpack the stage tarball?  Do you have a /usr/bin, /bin, /usr/sbin in your chroot?

----------

## thegerb

Hi, yep, everything else was unpacked and looks as if it's in the right place.

I'm considering yet another restart from scratch

----------

## aamonten

could somebody post the kernel's .config file I have some problems when booting my computer (DL380), for some strange reason it stop loading when it search for a vesa-fb module

----------

## astaines

I'm getting a similar problem. After loading the Servworks OSB4 driver (which is built into the kernel), everything stops, and comparing the boot sequence with the Live-CD boot sequence - I would expect it to be looking for a CD drive.

----------

## fatalglitch

This is amazing to me. I have installed gentoo on over 10 DL360's, DL380's, and DL140's, and besides knowing how the disks are accessed, have never had a problem....

Just make sure you compile in the correct drivers in the kernel, and pay attention to how the disks are accessed and /dev entries of the filesystem.

Also, make sure you have the raidtools installed, they can help to avoid freezes on a mirror pull....

-Tom

----------

## volumen1

Tom, which kernels are you using?  Are you using the cciss or cpqarray drivers?  I, also, have installed Gentoo on dozens of machines with Smart Arrays and I've had everything from silk-smooth installs to the aforementioned problems with grub.  I just finished an install on a Compaq ML530 and once again, grub didn't see any drives at all (this was with 2004.3 liveCD).  However, I installed grub to a floppy (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Bootable_Floppy_with_GRUB) and then when the machine rebooted, it could see my logical drive as hd0.  Then I was able to get the machine to boot and specify my root=/dev/ida/c0d0p3.  However, when the machine rebooted, it was referencing the disks as /dev/ida/c0d0/part1-8 (instead of /dev/ida/c0d0p1-8).  So, I just had to tweak my /etc/fstab and reboot with the floppy one last time.  Then all my filesystems mounted and I was able to setup grub just fine (it could see my disks this time).  This was with gentoo-dev-sources as a kernel.

Just out of curiosity, the machines that you've had successes on, were they Dell or Compaq boxes?

----------

## killercow

Here's a setup guide,

Compaq dl360 G1.

Contents: 1x 1ghz cpu

265Mb sd-ram ecc reg

1x 18.2GB scsi 3 hotswap.

Boot de machine,

Press F10 multiple times to config the array, build one logical disk.

Boot with the 2004.3 livecd.

Use the normal livecd kernel gentoo

The scsi disk will be available as:

/dev/ida/c0d0

disk setup:

boot (32M) ext2

swap (512M) swap

root (5000M) ext3

data (12.5GB) reiserFS webserver? fsmall files -> reiserfs

create /var/www

/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/ida/c0d0/part1   /boot   ext2   noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/ida/c0d0/part3   /   ext3   noatime      0 0

/dev/ida/c0d0/part2   none   swap   sw         0 0

/dev/ida/c0d0/part4   /var/www   reiserfs    noatime      0 0
```

grub/grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=gentoo!

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ida/c0d0p3
```

grub:

dont use grub-install:

use:

```
grub device-map /boot/grub/device.map
```

quit

```
nano -w /boot/grub/device.map
```

add: 

```
(hd0) /dev/ida/c0d0
```

```
grub device-map /boot/grub/device.map
```

```
root (hd0,0)
```

fiesystem = ext2?? YEAH, keep on going!

```
setup (hd0)
```

 will probably fail, with the following error:

// used this from some else's guide for a DL380

Grub told me that it was able to find stage1, stage1_5, and stage2. It was also able to embed stage1. When it tried to install the rest, it errorred with something like: 

....install /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst 

Failed! 

Error 22 : No such partition. 

This one took some time to get around as well. I almost opted to install Lilo but decided against it since I have begun to like Grub more. The way I got around this problem was to actually manually run the steps that Grub's setup command runs, with one addition: 

```
embed /boot/grub/efs2_stage1_5 (hd0)
```

 - success! 

embed will give you an amount. Use it in the following line.

```
install --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

 - success, it won't let you know! 

```
quit
```

my kernel has the cprarray module, and the copaq smart2 module build in. (and offcourse the needed filesystems)

Hope this will help anyone, and myself in the future.

----------

## volumen1

Nice!  I'll try this next time.  No more grub floppy kludge!

----------

## AggieEmpeg

I can't believe this thread has been so useful and still so active.  I'm glad that I was able to help and encourage others to post their findings/experiences.

----------

## Simba

 *AggieEmpeg wrote:*   

> I can't believe this thread has been so useful and still so active.  I'm glad that I was able to help and encourage others to post their findings/experiences.

 

Yes, thanks for your info, it helps me 2 years ago and also still now when I tried to install grub on new compaq servers.

But I don't know why after 2 years it is still a problem to install grub on this server, without this thread, I can't use gentoo on this 

compas servers. I tried also to install RHL Advance Server 2.1 , but there was no problem with grub installation on it.

----------

## jeastman

This is a LONG post.  Sorry in advance.  Arrrrggghhhhh!!   I've followed the documentation in this thread and still I have problems with GRUB finding /dev/ida/c0d0 when I do the grub-install OR when I do a root (hd0,0) at the grub prompt.  I made sure to do the mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev BEFORE I chrooted.  Here's my df -m and my ls -la /dev/ida and my /etc/fstab and my /boot/grub.conf:

 df -m  ::

Filesystem           1M-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs                    7895      1423      6071  19% /

tmpfs                     7895      1423      6071  19% /

/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0

                          7895      1423      6071  19% /mnt/cdrom

df: `/mnt/livecd': No such file or directory

none                      7895      1423      6071  19% /sys

df: `/mnt/livecd/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware': No such file or directory

/dev/ida/c0d0p3           7895      1423      6071  19% /

/dev/ida/c0d0p1             35         6        28  17% /boot

ls -la /dev/ida ::

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      0 Mar  2 07:15 .

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root      0 Mar  1 12:04 ..

brw-rw----   1 root root 72,  0 Mar  1 12:05 c0d0

brw-rw----   1 root root 72,  1 Mar  1 12:05 c0d0p1

brw-rw----   1 root root 72,  2 Mar  1 12:05 c0d0p2

brw-rw----   1 root root 72,  3 Mar  1 12:05 c0d0p3

brw-rw----   1 root root 72, 16 Mar  1 12:05 c0d1

brw-rw----   1 root root 72, 17 Mar  1 12:05 c0d1p1

brw-rw----   1 root root 72, 18 Mar  1 12:05 c0d1p2

/etc/fstab ::

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/ida/c0d0p1         /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime                1 1

/dev/ida/c0d0p3         /               ext3            defaults,noatime                        0 0

/dev/ida/c0d0p2         none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

/boot/grub/grub.conf ::

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

roo(hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192

real_root=/dev/ida/c0d0p3

initrd /initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

Arrrrrgghhhhhhh

When I do "grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/ida/c0d0" I get:

/dev/ida/c0d0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.

When I do the root thing at the grub prompt I get :

grub> root (hd0,0)

Error 21: Selected disk does not exist

Any information anyone can shed on my delima would be GREAT.  Many thanks in advance..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## volumen1

Did you try killercow's grub trick?  If that didn't work.  Try the floppy trick.

----------

## jeastman

killercow's trick turned out to be just the ticket ...... WoooHoooo.  Now, after reboot my eth0 and eth1 won't load.  Alas, I shall work on this one now.  Thanks so much for the help everyone.

----------

## volumen1

Did you build the modules for your NICs?  They are most likely e100s.  If you built support for them as a module, then don't forget it to put it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 or kernel-2.6

----------

## fatalglitch

I'm using some 2.4 and some 2.6, dependant on usage. My drivers are the cciss drivers... all of our machines which are TRUE Raid...(not my hacked Software RAID-1 dl140's  :Smile:   ) use this driver and I have never had a problem...

-Tom

 *volumen1 wrote:*   

> Tom, which kernels are you using?  Are you using the cciss or cpqarray drivers?  I, also, have installed Gentoo on dozens of machines with Smart Arrays and I've had everything from silk-smooth installs to the aforementioned problems with grub.  I just finished an install on a Compaq ML530 and once again, grub didn't see any drives at all (this was with 2004.3 liveCD).  However, I installed grub to a floppy (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Bootable_Floppy_with_GRUB) and then when the machine rebooted, it could see my logical drive as hd0.  Then I was able to get the machine to boot and specify my root=/dev/ida/c0d0p3.  However, when the machine rebooted, it was referencing the disks as /dev/ida/c0d0/part1-8 (instead of /dev/ida/c0d0p1-.  So, I just had to tweak my /etc/fstab and reboot with the floppy one last time.  Then all my filesystems mounted and I was able to setup grub just fine (it could see my disks this time).  This was with gentoo-dev-sources as a kernel.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, the machines that you've had successes on, were they Dell or Compaq boxes?

 

----------

## jeastman

 *volumen1 wrote:*   

> Did you build the modules for your NICs?  They are most likely e100s.  If you built support for them as a module, then don't forget it to put it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 or kernel-2.6

 

I did build the modules and, since I'm running the kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 I put the entry in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 .  I then ran modules-update, rebooted and they seemed to come up.  However, they said the network was "unreachable".  I did a ifconfig and saw that no IP addresses were assigned to my cards but I could see that eth0, eth1 and lo were up.  Does this mean that they are loading correctly but I have my staic IP info incorrect?  I am using the same info I used for my install.  Thanks in advance for your help.

----------

## volumen1

Hmm... we should probably move this discussion to private or some other thread.  But, yeah, if your interfaces exist then your /etc/conf.d/net is probably messed up.  Or, maybe you didn't do "rc-update add net.eth0 default"?

----------

## jeastman

 *volumen1 wrote:*   

> Hmm... We should probably move this discussion to private or some other thread.  But, yeah, if your interfaces exist then your /etc/conf.d/net is probably messed up.  Or, maybe you didn't do "rc-update add net.eth0 default"?

 

Signor Volumen1 (notice my crafty use of Spanish  :Smile:  ):

Thanks so very much for your help and, EVERYONEELSE, many thinks for your help as well.  The NIC problem seems to have been centered around the kernel not liking the e100 module that got built on install.  To remedy this I did a genkernel --menuconfig and reviewed my NIC options.  Wouldn't you know it; the e100 could be build into the kernel.  I really should have thought of this earlier.  I decided to NOT build in the other mountain of NIC drivers that WERE selected for kernel build and instead, build in only the e100 driver.  After reboot ...... JOYOUS CELEBRATION.  Now, I shall emerge until my heart's content.  Again, many thanks.

----------

## johnsimcall

I was banging my head for only a few minutes trying to figure out how to install grub to the disk.  I run a very simple RAID0 on a single physical disc.  In order to get grub installed I emerged the ~x86 version of grub (grub 0.96)

```
echo sys-boot/grub ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge grub
```

After that I only needed to append one line to the /boot/grub/device.map file

```
echo (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0 >> /boot/grub/device.map
```

The I ran grub with the --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map argument and succesfully installed grub with root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0) no errors at all.

Thanks for keep this thread alive.

John

edited to fix formatting

----------

## fatalglitch

Maybe I am confused....but how are you running a RAID setup of any kind with a single physical disk?

I've done this install many times, and the main trick is ensuring that /dev in bind mounted, and that you usually have to manually edit a devices.map file and load that into grub. This is standard issue server install stuff.....NEVER fully rely on grub to choose partition schemes for you....

Anyone having further questions, let me know....I have about 6 or 7 DL380's with Stable gentoo systems on them, 2 of those are running very new stuff, such as 2.6.11 kernel, udev, NPTL, etc. There are HUGE performance gains available just by tuning the kernel and system for your specific uses...

-Tom

 *johnsimcall wrote:*   

> I was banging my head for only a few minutes trying to figure out how to install grub to the disk.  I run a very simple RAID0 on a single physical disc.  In order to get grub installed I emerged the ~x86 version of grub (grub 0.96)
> 
> ```
> echo sys-boot/grub ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

----------

## fatalglitch

The NIC drivers are available from HP as rpm source drivers. Easy way to install these is to "emerge rpm" and then "rpm -ivh bcm5700<version>.src.rpm"

The source will be installed into /usr/src/redhat/SOURCES

Go into the source directory, and issue a make clean, make, make install

Edit your modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.<version> and add bcm5700

Add "alias eth0 bcm5700"

       "alias eth1 bcm5700"

to your /etc/modules.d/i386

issue a "modules-update" command

and reboot (or you could do it without rebooting....if you don't know how, I can give those instructions as well) 

I did this and saw a decent performance gain in the NICs, and I am still working on creating an ebuild for the HP certified bonding driver....

-Tom

 *volumen1 wrote:*   

> Did you build the modules for your NICs?  They are most likely e100s.  If you built support for them as a module, then don't forget it to put it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 or kernel-2.6

 

----------

## volumen1

Hmm... I'm pretty sure I was just using the Broadcom Tigon3 driver in the kernel.  It's under Ethernet (1000 Mbit).  Also, the driver is in portage.  That way you can, at least, let portage manage new versions for you.  RPMs?  Ick!

net-misc/bcm570x

----------

## fatalglitch

true it is in portage....but these are drivers released by HP. If I have a problem, and require tech support, first thing they will say is to install their updated drivers.....not the gentoo portage drivers...

-Tom

----------

## astaines

Tom, (or anyone else), could you please post the kernel config for a 2.6 kernel. I'm going daft compiling kernels, which then refuse to boot. I have the installation done, including all the grub stuff, but the damm thing won't boot from any kernel that I have tried.

Ta,

Anthony.

----------

## fatalglitch

Kernel configs are highly dependent on the hardware in your machine, as well as which Generation of DL380 u have. If the machine is refusing to boot, make sure you have the Compaq SmartArray drivers in the kernel.....

Also, if you have close to 4 gigs of RAM, you should enable High Memory support...

I can post my config when I get to the office later.....but I'm running mostly gen3 DL380's, so YMMV

-Tom

----------

## astaines

My DL380's are older machines circa 2000, I'm not sure what generation these are. I have the SmartArray drivers, and the SrvWks compiled into the kernel, but I haven't got past that yet. I'll post the boot sequence as soon as I get back to the office, but it's St. Patrick's Day here tomorrow, so I may be a while. All suggestions gratefullly received.

Take care,

Anthony

----------

## volumen1

Post your exact model number as well.  I have a lot of the older machines and I can probably dig up a kernel config for some of the older machines.

----------

## DangerDan

I'll through my 2 cents in.  Just finished up installing gentoo on a DL380 G4 with smart array 6i raid controller (cciss).   Had several issues with grub, so I switched over to udev, then grub and fstab stopped being stupid.

I used device map = (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0

grub-0.94-r1 would not work - grub-0.96 did work  -   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" CFLAGS="" emerge grub

ran grub  --device.map=/boot/grub/device.map

got;

grub> root (hd0,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  23 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+23 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

fstab;

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1       /boot           ext2            noatime                 0 1

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2       none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3       /               reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 2

Hope this helps.Last edited by DangerDan on Wed Jun 15, 2005 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jeastman

I hope this post finds you doing well.  I have followed MANY points of wisdom in this thread and found them MUCHO helpful.  My machine is now up and running and I only have one more item to get installed but I'm having challenges .... again.  The item of which I speak is an Emulex LP9002L HBA.  Now, I've done the SourceForge source code install and all seems kind of well EXCEPT for the MOUNTAIN of startup messages I get a boot time.  As a result of these messages I decided to cat /proc/scsi/scsi to see what scsi devices were know on my machine.  When I do this command I get:

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 # cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 #

Now, I find this response odd because I KNOW I have successfully installed the Compaq SMART2 SCSI array controller to run the RAID0+1 on my local machine drives.  If this wasn't the case my machine wouldn't even boot ... right???  Incidentally, when I run lsscsi I see:

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 # lsscsi

oragrid1 lpfcdriver-full-2.6-8.0.27 #

Again, shouldn't I ATLEAST see my SMART2 controller listed?  I'm confused.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

----------

## Code_Poet

I am trying to install with the 2004.3 cd to a proliant 5500 with a smart array 431 and a smart array 3200

controller. The box has two xeons in it, and seems to spontaneously reboot during the install process. This also

happens when trying to install OpenBSD. 

Has anyone else had this problem? The drives are all autodetected, and I can usually make a filesystem

on them without one of these reboots occuring, but can't do much else. 

Is this an SMP issue perhaps? It seems like others have had good luck with these cards, so Im guessing its

not an issue with hardware/drivers. 

Any ideas would be appreciated!

----------

## dweigert

Double check that the bios is set to OS type Linux.. You have to do this from the SmartStart utility

Dan

----------

## behd

Just my 2 cents too ^^

For the Compaq Proliant 1600 (using SMART Array 3200 controller AND SCSI Symbios Logic 875x)

-> sym53c8xx drivers

Here's how the partition are recognized:

LiveCD (kernel 2.6): /dev/ida/c0d0pX

OM (kernel 2.4): /dev/ida/disc0/partX

----------

## jmarcus

Running Grub on Compaq DL360 G3

I have been reading the multiple posts reguarding Compaq SCSI and Gentoo.  I was able to get grub to install on my drives but can't get it to boot without a panic.

I'm using LiveCD 2005.0 and kernel 2.6.9.

My boot error:

```

ACPI wakeup devices:

ACPI: (support S0 S4 S5)

VFS: Cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

```
livecd gentoo # lspci

0000:00:04.0 RAID bus controller: Compaq Computer Corporation Smart Array 5i/532 (rev 01)

```

here is my fstab:

```

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

```

I have played around with editing /boot/grub/device.map like this:

```

livecd etc # cat ../boot/grub/device.map 

(hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0

```

My current grub.conf:

```

livecd grub # more grub.conf

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r9

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p1 doscsi pci=noacpi

```

I have been playing with the above line, but I'm guessing this is the root of my problem.

Mount before chroot, this should take care of dev questions:

```

livecd gentoo # mount

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/loop/0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro)

none on /proc type proc (rw,nodiratime)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev type ramfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

tmpfs on /lib/firmware type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3 on /mnt/gentoo type ext2 (rw)

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot type ext2 (rw)

none on /mnt/gentoo/proc type proc (rw)

/dev on /mnt/gentoo/dev type none (rw,bind)

```

From a chroot'ed enviroment:

```
livecd / # ls /dev/cciss/

c0d0  c0d0p1  c0d0p2  c0d0p3

```

----------

## hghzgn

I really hate to bring up an old topic over such a problem as mine, but how do I access the system bios on a ProLiant DL380?  I can access the raid bios without any problems, but I havent been able to figure out how to get into the system bios.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## KingDaveRa

For the record, this is what worked for me:

HP Proliant DL360 G4

Smart Array 6i

My fstab:

```

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1       /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3       /               reiserfsfs      noatime                 0 0

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2       none            swap            sw                      0 0

```

The driver is the cciss module, compiled into the kernel.

To get grub installed, I first tried adding the cciss device to device.map, but it didn't seem to work, so I ran grub and from the command line I did:

device (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

And it works!!

Boots really fast too, very impressed I was!

----------

## killercow

 *hghzgn wrote:*   

> I really hate to bring up an old topic over such a problem as mine, but how do I access the system bios on a ProLiant DL380?  I can access the raid bios without any problems, but I havent been able to figure out how to get into the system bios.  Any help would be appreciated.

 

Im not sure, but i don't think there really is a bios in those machines that you can access.

You might be able to change some settings in the romPaq with the floppy's available from the hp/compaq website.

I used a special cd from compaq to setup the proper Operating system etc, but could change much more than that.

Beware though that you need the right disks, most bios versions and disks are incompatible.

----------

## KingDaveRa

Press F9 when it says about system config utilities. Its about the last thing to come up before boot (after PXE).

----------

## gravitysux

I have just installed Gentoo on a PL380 (Dual Xeon 3GHz, 3GB RAM, 4 x 72Gb 15K U3, RAID 5)

I set up the RAID from the F8 prompt first, then booted the Gentoo 2005.0 CD. Installation was quick and flawless, used the 2.6.12-gentoo-r5 kernel, compiled in cciss for the i5 RAID controller, tigon3 for ethernet, SvrWks CSB5 for the CDROM, and hotplug PCI. Nothing fancy in the kernel config, most stuff disabled, no modules at all.

GRUB worked fine, I run it on the command line with the device (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0

Rebooted straight into the login at first try. Seems to perform pretty good.

----------

## npg

Hmmm, didn't have much problems getting 2005.1 going on that box (straight stage1 - works a treat).

We use it for compiling metrics on our build environments and code etc... Considering how big maps for the PS3 are going to be, this is important stuff.

The box performance is impeccable.  However, the fans are howling far louder than on all the other boxes and the admin now asks me whether it won't be better to install *shudder* RedHat instead.  No no no no no.

Anyone knows what software controls the fans + how to set it up?

Linux lilxmetrics.psygnosis.co.uk 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Wed Aug 3 15:32:03 GMT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## partet

If you want to slowdown the fans... you can emerge the agents.

>> emerge hpasm

only for 2.4.xxx kernels

>> http://dev.gentoo.org/~tuxus/insight-tools/app-admin/hpasm/ <<< latest ebuilds

>> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/servers/linux/documentation.html <<< official homepage

In Hp site there are new version of the agents for 2.6.xxx but not ebuilds yet ...

PD: Psygnosis great memories!!!!!! greetings from Catalonia

----------

## npg

 *partet wrote:*   

> If you want to slowdown the fans... you can emerge the agents.
> 
> >> emerge hpasm
> 
> only for 2.4.xxx kernels
> ...

 

Hmpf.  Obviously this is for 2.6 kernels  :Smile:   You wouldn't have a link to the 2.6.xxx agents?  Couldn't find them  :Sad: 

----------

## partet

The last versión of agents is 7.30 [jun'05] but i don't know if run on 2.6.xx kernel [there is also a 64bits version too]

http://h18000.www1.hp.com/support/files/server/us/download/23152.html

This is the last .rpm from redhat [you can modify ebuild to test, the ebuild of hpasm is a rpm installer I think]

I din't test, sorry  :Sad: 

I have only one dl380 running now in 2.4.xx

----------

## partet

ebuild for 7.10v

http://dev.gentoo.org/~tuxus/insight-tools/app-admin/hpasm/hpasm-7.1.0.145.1.ebuild

>>>>>>>>>> PART of ebuild] >>>>>>>>>>>>

DESCRIPTION="hp Server Management Drivers and Agents."

HOMEPAGE="http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/servers/linux/documentation.html"

LICENSE="hp-value"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

	virtual/linux-sources

	mailx

	rpm2targz

	lib-compat

	pciutils

	ncurses

	snmp? ( net-analyzer/ucd-snmp )

	X? ( tix virtual/x11 tclx )"

PACKAGE="hpasm-7.1.0-145.rh80.i386"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/products/servers/supportsoftware/linux/${PACKAGE}.rpm">>>>>>>>>>>

it's an ebuild for .rpm of redhat. [I supose with modification it can load 7.30v]

----------

## julioody

DL380 with smartarray 5i wouldn't work for me when trying to install gentoo 2005.1 (universal). Right after I got the root prompt on the LiveCD, it *always* crashed (kernel panic). I went through every possible boot option without success. Then I rolled back to 2004.3 and did an upgrade to 2005.1, and all went fine, no idea why exactly. So, if anybody has a similar issue, try using an older version of gentoo and then upgrading.

----------

## polysulfide

I noticed a few posts about the crazy device names on the cciss controller.

If you have multiple logical volumes or even have more than one cciss controller on the system(for extrnal array)  it can be mind-boggling to keep track of the partitions.

EVMS can help simplify this quite a bit.

/dev/evms/boot

/dev/evms/root

/dev/evms/var

/dev/evms/tmp

/dev/evms/log

/dev/evms/swap1

/dev/evms/swap2

/dev/evms/opt

Much easier to keep track of if you're so inclined

----------

## Archibald

I've just installed Gentoo on a DL 380 with one PIII 1.4ghz and a Smart Array 5i (3 scsi hdd in a raid 5). The computer freezes after those lines in the boot process :

```
cciss: using DAC cycles

   blocks= 142245120 block_size= 512

   heads= 255, sectors= 32, cylinders= 17432

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

```

Someone has any ideas ?

----------

## volumen1

Check how you've got ACPI configured in the kernel.  I, personally, can't get 2.6.13 and higher to boot if I have ACPI Processor enabled in the kernel.  Under ACPI Support, I just do the following.

Button

Fan

And it seems to work for me.  I'm not sure if that's your problem, but it might be.

Shane

----------

## Archibald

I tried what you said, but the problem remains. I also tried compiling with CISS and SMART2.

Do I have a way to grab some information about what's happening just before the computer freezes ?

EDIT : I'm now able to boot properly, because I did genkernel with a 2.6.12 kernel. Any clue to why the normal install failed would be very helpful.

----------

## dougco

Some input from my experience; I am using gentoo 2005.1 and I have the compaq DL360 w/ the Ultra3 SCSI array thingy.

I booted up w/ "doscsi" as a boot flag.

I had to do a "modprobe cciss"

I did "fdisk /dev/cciss/c0d0" and blew away the existing partitions and then used c0d0p1, c0d0p2, and c0d0p3 as the standard 3 partitions.

I did a manual kernel build, the smart array options are right there and already selected in my case.

Grub was tricky; I had to edit the /boot/grub/device.map file:

```

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/cciss/c0d0

```

and then my grub.conf looks like:

```

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoo-kernel doscsi root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3

```

Hope that helps someone out there!

----------

## serotonin

Thanks a lot for this excellent post, you saved me a lot of work!  cheers   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tschenturs

 *volumen1 wrote:*   

> Check how you've got ACPI configured in the kernel.  I, personally, can't get 2.6.13 and higher to boot if I have ACPI Processor enabled in the kernel.  Under ACPI Support, I just do the following.
> 
> Button
> 
> Fan
> ...

 

Hey, Shane, you just made my day. The details of my former worries in some more details in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3151037.html#3151037.

Thanks and regards

Urs

----------

## TiGeR WooD

hi all, i read all posts here but nothing help me to find a solution ...

anyone have an idea ?

here is my post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444193.html

thx a lot ...

----------

## chaosboy

I know I am probally missing something very simple, but i've gone over my server build and kernel config over and over and I can't figure out what I'm missing.  When I boot from the Gentoo 2006.0 CD, lspci shows all of my PCI devices.  When I boot from the hard drive, only a few PCI devices show up.  Most notably, the Broadcom Host Bridge is not on the list as well as the IDE and USB contollers (I really need to get USB working).  Unlike most people posting here, I have no issues with the array controller and my NICs work fine.  The PCI hot plug shows up, and I have built in support for it.  The server otherwise functions as it should.  I know this is something I am just over looking.  Can anyone help point me the right direction?  Any ideas would be GREATLY appreciated!

----------

## allengwinn

I just finished doing a major update on one of our DL380's and wanted to share something.  After getting the kernel compiled, copied, and LILO configured (yes, we use LILO on our DL380's because it's been alot less trouble than grub--but I don't want the debate  :Smile:  ... we rebooted and it wouldn't recognize /dev/cciss/c1d0p3 as it's /root partition.

I shelled out into the RAMdisk and looked in /dev.  Instead of a cciss directory, I found the devices listed as "cciss!c1d0p1" through "cciss!c1d0p4".

So I changed /etc/lilo.conf to reflect append="append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/cciss!c1d0p3 udev".

Rebooted, and everything works just fine.

So if you find yourself missing a /root partition, you might want to be sure the device is really there and how the device is reflected in the initrd.

Hope this helps someone.

----------

## mediapirate

I've been reading up on this thread and I'm still stuck with configuring Grub. Here's my details bellow. 

/DEV/C1D1 

 - /DEV/CCISS/C1D1P3 = HOME

 - /DEV/CCISS/C1D1P1 = BOOT

 - /DEV/CCISS/C1D1P2 = SWAP

/DEV/C1D0

 - /DEV/CCISS/C1D0P1 = ROOT

Configuring Grub- 

1) Grub

2) device (hd0)  /DEV/CCISS/C1D1

3)root (hd0,0)  

  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

4) setup (hd0) 

   checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

   checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes 

   checking if "/boot/grub/reiserfs_stage1_5" exists... yes 

   Running "embed /boot/grub/reiserfs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... 18 sectors are embedded succeeded

   Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+18 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.list ... succeeded Done.

5) quit

6) Reboot 

7) It doesn't even load Grub, it sits as though it doesn't fine the MBR. 

This is a DL380 G3 with 1-RAID5 and 1-RAID1 ... the ROOT is loaded on RAID1 and the rest on the RAID5.

FSTAB

/dev/cciss/c1d1p1 /boot reiserfs noatime 1 2

/dev/cciss/c1d0p1 / reiserfs noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/cciss/c1d1p2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/cciss/c1d1p3 /home reiserfs noatime,notail 0 0 

ANY help would be greatly appreciated!!!

----------

## wizard69

THX a lot Guys this thread helped me successfully complete my install on a HP ProLiant DL380 G5. I was also having problems installing grub which wouldn't recognize a disk to write to. Before i found this thread i stumbled accross this blog which proved to be extremly helpful

http://nozell.com/blog/2004/05/08/some-tips-to-reinstall-grub-on-an-hp-proliant-server/#comment-76534

This is what i did to get grub up and running

Make sure /boot/grub/device.map is setup right and looks like this mine only had an entry for fd0:

```

(fd0)     /dev/fd0

(hd0)     /dev/cciss/c0d0

```

Run grub like this:

```

/sbin/grub --batch --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map --no-floppy

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

```

Perhaps it might help someone

----------

## WhiteHat237

Ok I've gotten past the grub install issue thanks to the help of this thread, however I ran into a new problem.

During boot, right after activating mdev, and determining root device, it tells me:

 *Quote:*   

> !!The root block device is unspecified or not detected.  Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

 

Here's what I did to resolve this issue:

I typed shell to get a shell.

I loaded the cciss kernel module

```
modprobe cciss
```

Next I created the directory which didn't exist.

```

mkdir /dev/cciss

```

Used this command to identify the partitions on the raid 1 array.

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

Which returned...

```
major minor  #blocks  name

 104     0  143367120 cciss/c0d0

 104     1      53024 cciss/c0d0p1

 104     2    2003280 cciss/c0d0p2

 104     3  141310800 cciss/c0d0p3

```

Used the following commands to create /dev/cciss/c0d0px entries

```
mknod /dev/cciss/c0d0 b 104 0 

mknod /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 b 104 1 

mknod /dev/cciss/c0d0p2 b 104 2 

mknod /dev/cciss/c0d0p3 b 104 3
```

This command was also required to create console entries The kernel panics with out them!

```
mknod -m 660 console c 5 1

mknod -m 660 null c 1 3
```

Then I had to exit the shell and specify the root device as /dev/cciss/c0d0p3

After that the box finished booting and I got a login prompt.

My question is, how can I fix udev so that it correctly detects the Smart array 5i controller, and creates the cciss folder and c0d0 objects?  Do I need to tinker with one of the rules?  Is this a known bug?

----------

## WhiteHat237

Never mind, this was a kernel problem.  It helps to boot the right kernel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raposatul

Hello guys, 

Like anyone of this thread I've got a problem.

After installing the grub and rebooted, grub fails to load, it says it Error 15: file not found.

I've installed Grub with the commands:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /sbin/grub –batch /dev/null 2>/dev/null
> 
> device (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd init.d # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/cciss/c0d0: 293.5 GB, 293564211200 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 32 sectors/track, 70265 cylinders
> ...

 

Course I tried the path in grub to be /dev/cciss/c0d0p3 , like fdisk said. But it just fails to load.

My fstab is:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/cciss/c0d0p1       /boot           ext2            noatime         0 1
> 
> /dev/cciss/c0d0p3       /               reiserfs        noatime,notail  0 2
> 
> /dev/cciss/c0d0p2       none            swap            sw,pri=1        0 0
> ...

 

I don't understand what OTHER path could be, except the path specified by fdisk...

PS: I use Smart Array P400 as a controller anr RAID 1+0.

----------

## theholymac

This thread is a great help.

DL360 G2, dual 1.4GHz PIII processors.  5i raid controller, which uses the cciss module, NOT cpqarray.  This is the module to use for the G3 as well.

The current (2007.0) livecd would not boot, so I dug out one of my old Knoppix livecds (3.9, I think?) and installed gentoo from there.

I used the /dev/cciss/c0d0px nomenclature everywhere, it worked fine in both fstab and grub.

Like WhiteHat237, I had to manually create the /dev/cciss and the entries within when booted from the livecd.

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

Should return something like

```
major minor  #blocks  name

 104     0  143367120 cciss/c0d0

 104     1      53024 cciss/c0d0p1

 104     2    2003280 cciss/c0d0p2

 104     3  141310800 cciss/c0d0p3
```

I then used the following commands to create /dev/cciss/c0d0px entries

```

mknod /dev/cciss/c0d0 b 104 0

mknod /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 b 104 1

mknod /dev/cciss/c0d0p2 b 104 2

mknod /dev/cciss/c0d0p3 b 104 3

```

FInally, grub did not work right off the bat.

I manually edited /boot/grub/device.map as follows:

```
(fd0)     /dev/fd0

(hd0)     /dev/cciss/c0d0 
```

Then:

```

emerge grub

grub --device-map /boot/grub/device.map

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

```

grub setup was straightforward from here, and no surprises with fstab either.

As noted above, both grub at fstab use /dev/cciss/c0d0px style labeling. 

The 10/100/1000 ethernet on the G2 model DL360 uses the tg3 driver.

I'm actually still having problems getting the ethernet working, on a gentoo-2.6.24-r3 kernel, network errors out at boot with:

```
Error, eth0: socket: Address family not supported by protocol
```

Ideas?

----------

## theholymac

Nevermind, fixed

----------

## justincataldo

Thanks for this!   :Cool: 

----------

## ahbang

Thanks to everyone for writing to this thread - was installing on a Compaq DL360 G2 smart array 5i RAID1 with a 2007 gentoo liveCD.

(need to boot liveCD interactively and couldn't install networkless, so used the normal network install)

Exact same problems with grub and this 

 *Quote:*   

> !!The root block device is unspecified or not detected. Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

 

My solution is to simply change the real_root device in grub.conf 

from real_root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3 to real_root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p3 

Seems like most proliants will have this problem and is actually documented at

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HP_Proliant_DL580#Configuring_the_Bootloader

----------

## jzc-az

I want to drop a note about this as I just did an install on a DL360 G3.

I just booted the latest Gentoo LiveCD, went thru the steps in installing and only had a tiny bit of problem in getting GRUB installed and this link

 *ahbang wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seems like most proliants will have this problem and is actually documented at
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HP_Proliant_DL580#Configuring_the_Bootloader

 

helped in getting it installed and ready to go. Rebooted and had a problem in finding the right kernel as I did emerge kernel-sources and genkernel it. corrected it and rebooted and it all came right up. 

It was fun install. 

jzc

----------

## Fog_Watch

 *preacher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat CP005083.scexe | sed s/"tail +$_SKIP"/"tail -n +$_SKIP"/ > CP005083.scexe2
> ```
> ...

 

Excellent.  With this I was able to flash my DL380 G3.

----------

## Fog_Watch

 *jzc-az wrote:*   

> getting GRUB installed 

 

I had to device (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0 to get grub going on a DL380 G3.

----------

## uprooter

I don't want to soil the party

but have you noticed this: 

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13127

cciss is very slow on recent kernel.

----------

